# First explore, house in North Shropshire



## pirate_cat (Jul 15, 2008)

A deserted semi detatched house all on its own, that has given me the bug for Urbexing. Overgrown and located on the edge of woodland.

The front door 






The first floor on this side of the house was completely rotted away, and mostly inaccesable.





The other side of the house was much more stable





Upstairs





and finally a bit of photoshoppery


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 15, 2008)

Excellent photos, p_c. It looks like an interesting explore. Do you have any more pics of it? I had a look on your flikr account but didn't see any there. Cheers


----------



## The Pirate (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice photos great first report


----------



## pirate_cat (Jul 16, 2008)

alas I think that particular card was formatted  hopefully I should have a few new sites up soon though.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 16, 2008)

Quality first report PC 

The second shot of the windy staircase is me fave. Captured the colours superbly.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## herts_urbex (Aug 3, 2008)

brill photos locely place but whats with the school children in the corner. tho a good photoshop verry good


----------



## Virusman26 (Aug 3, 2008)

Great shots. I love the stairs! Lovely light in there. Can't wait to see some more of you photo's! Nice work


----------



## smileysal (Aug 3, 2008)

Love both sets of stairs in here, and love seeing nature taking it all back.

Nice first report, and like the pics too.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## NobodyGirl (Aug 3, 2008)

amazing photos! Im in love with that last one! WOW!


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 11, 2008)

groovy photos, if you fancy going back to that place then Im based in telford and wouldnt mind an explore

Your a photographer for the star right? have seen yourwork before I think your on my flickr to be honest.lol


----------



## ArgyleSock (Dec 12, 2008)

Fantastic photos. Really captured the atmosphere of the place. Both stairs pics particularly amazing. Always something inredible about nature taking back somewhere that used to be somebodies home! Great post, cheers Pirate Cat.


----------

